# Materials



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to know what mud do you guys out there like to use ???? I found that the Pro-form :thumbsup: Has in my opinion been by far the best for 2nd & 3rd coating , at least from what i can buy around here .... and the usg all purpose for taping , don't care much for the Pro form taping gets to doughy to fast. and the perfa tape would have to be usg the pro form seems to thin and don't crease as nice in the angles.


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

We use Hamilton Mud, Taping, Filling, Skimming, Texturing. Hamilton All Purpose for taping, hamilton lightweight for filling/skim, and hi-lite for texture.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Whatever is supplied or what the supplier keeps. Usually its the pro-form. I always use the same brand. I like the Pro-form really much, works great. (Black -lid) The one with a purple lid is good too, its a little more watery, but works great. I will use usg green lid too, whatever. ITs more cheaper too. I hardly use the blue lid, lightwight, but I know its nice and soft to work with after you mix it up. I never paid much attention to the tapes, usg and proform. I use either or.


----------



## MudMaster (Nov 19, 2008)

In Toronto , its CGC lite all the way(red box). Some guys like to use the extra lite (blue box) for skim coat.

There is Pro Roc and Rapid Coat out there aswell, Pro Roc is ok, Rapid Coat is Garbage.:ban:

http://www.demarcodrywalltaping.webs.com


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

S&SDRYWALL said:


> We use Hamilton Mud, Taping, Filling, Skimming, Texturing. Hamilton All Purpose for taping, hamilton lightweight for filling/skim, and hi-lite for texture.


Ditto that.

i used to use USG mud, until one of the regional reps and myself really got into it over 5 pallets of defective mud i got from them. for about 3 years now, we've been using strictly westpac hamilton products.

plus, my finishers seem to all agree that it is easier to work with vs. usg mud.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

In western manitoba the synco (cgc) seems to be the norm,but i made the switch to certainteeds pro roc. Pay a bit more but overall better quality. Better slide,less pock,a little bit harder of a finish as well, without effecting its sandability.


----------



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

MudMaster said:


> In Toronto , its CGC lite all the way(red box). Some guys like to use the extra lite (blue box) for skim coat.
> 
> There is Pro Roc and Rapid Coat out there aswell, Pro Roc is ok, Rapid Coat is Garbage.:ban:
> 
> DEMARCO DRYWALL TAPING | HIGH QUALITY DRYWALL FINISHING


Hey MudMaster 
I used to use CGC but I find it leaves alot of fish eyes, my guys run away when they see it, then we switched over to G.P. Toughrock very nice mud no fish eyes, and very smooth, pro-roc is good to.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> Ditto that.
> 
> i used to use USG mud, until one of the regional reps and myself really got into it over 5 pallets of defective mud i got from them. for about 3 years now, we've been using strictly westpac hamilton products.
> 
> plus, my finishers seem to all agree that it is easier to work with vs. usg mud.


Thats funny because a old-school finisher was telling me once the durabond from USG was defective also for so many years, which caused the extra bubbling/fish eyes.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Thats funny because a old-school finisher was telling me once the durabond from USG was defective also for so many years, which caused the extra bubbling/fish eyes.


hah....ill be honest man, theres NO MUD that is perfect. theres not one brand i would EVER trust 100% on a job on.


----------

